# Camp Perry, Ohio 2009



## 08steeda (Jul 10, 2009)

Anyone going to any of the events this year at Camp Perry?

http://nrahq.com/compete/champ3.asp#5

NRA National Smallbore Rifle 3-Pos Championships - July 23-25, 2009

NRA National Smallbore Rifle Prone Championships - July 26-30, 2009

NRA National High Power Rifle Championships - Aug 9-14, 2009

NRA National High Power Rifle Long Range Championships - Aug 15-19, 2009

I am hoping to go July 23- 25 and Aug 9 - 14 as an observer this year!


----------

